# SUCH HORRIBLE NEWS :(



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My grandma just found out her cancer is back  

She had breast about 2 years ago and has been battling it for a year, then the doctor said no more, it was gone.

My grandma suffered alot, anyone whos had breast cancer knows how much it hurts, she used to cry when she went to the doctor because its so painful.

Shes really scared, she needs help!

My dads mom, passes away in may from cancer, she had lung cancer in 08 and was told she only had 6 months to live, she was so thrilled when she got to see me graduate in 09, and then even happier when she made it to christmas, then the begining of 2010 she went downhill. She took alot out of me, she was VERY close to me, so I took care of her. She was the one that took me to church when I was only a few days old, she got me into god, taught me everything I know. When she passed I was devastated.

I CANT lose another grandma, even though im not very close to her, I still love her to death, I cant handle both my parents being depressed.

PLEASE, if you can, pray that something good happens to my grandma, she is so scared, and I am losing it, I cant handle this, I need prayers too, any support

Thanks so much guys


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear you, My Grandma my dad's mom had Cancer while I was Pregnant with My daughter in'03, My mom's mom got sick in '05 and Passed at easter of '06, they told my other grandma a couple months later that her cancer was back I was so upset, then we found out that they read her blood test wrong, and she was okay....May God bless you family, and remember no matter how bad it is HE never gives us more than we can handle he has it planned long before we know whats going on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying for your grandma.... may God heal her..... :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh, honey I am so sorry. My family and I are sending prayers your way. I hope that your grandmother gets through this horrible ordeal.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Such sad news. My heart goes out to you and your family. All the blessings and lots of prays.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your Gran.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll pray for her and you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope and pray your Grandma gets better! Cancer is so terrifying  I lost my mom 4 1/2 years ago to lung cancer. She was a chain smoker for so many years


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about that.  :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that.  Prayers for your grandma. I feel your pain - my sweet grandmother passed away several years ago from ovarian cancer. I pray that your grandmother will get better once again!


----------

